# زوايا العجل Wheel Alignment



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

زوايا العجل Wheel Alignment



عدم ضبط زوايا العجل يؤدي إلى مشاكل في التوجيه, واتزان السيارة, وتآكل في الإطارات, وزيادة استهلاك الوقود.
تصنيف زوايا العجل: 
هناك العديد من الزوايا العجل بالسيارة والتي ويمكن تقسيمها كالتالي:
أ- زوايا العجل الأمامي وزوايا العجل الخلفي. 
ب- زوايا قابلة للضبط وزوايا ثابتة (غير قابلة للضبط).
جـ- زوايا خاصة بميل العجلة وزوايا خاصة بميل محور توجيه العجلة. 

زوايا العجل:
1- زاوية الكاستر (زاوية ميل محور توجيه العجلة بالنسبة للمستوى الرأسي, للخلف أو للأمام)
2- زاوية الكامبر (زاوية ميل العجلة بالنسبة للمستوى الرأسي, حول المحور العرضي للعجلة)
3- زاوية التو إن (ميل العجلة بالنسبة للمستوي الرأسي, حول المحور الرأسي للعجلة)
4- زاوية استيرنج أكسل (ميل محور توجيه العجلة بالنسبة للمستوى الرأسي, للداخل أو الخارج)







زاوية الكاستر (الزاوية موجبة بالشكل)
زاوية ميل محور توجيه العجل (الزاوية موجبة بالشكل)

ميل محور توجيه العجلة موازي لمستوي العجلة. تكون زاوية الكاستر موجبه عندما تميل النقطة العليا لمحور التوجيه لاتجاه مؤخرة السيارة. 
ميل محور توجيه العجلة عمودي على مستوى العجلة. تكون زاوية ميل محور توجيه العجلة موجبة عندما تميل النقطة العليا لمحور التوجيه لداخل السيارة. 




1- زاوية الكاسترCastor (Caster, US) angle :

زاوية الكاستر هي زاوية ميل محور توجيه العجلة للخلف أو الأمام بالنسبة للمستوي الرأسي عند النظر إليها من الجانب. عند توجيه العجلة, فإنها تدور حول محور مثبت في نظام التعليق. الكاستر هي زاوية ميل هذا المحور, وهي زاوية مقاسة بالدرجات. 
عند النظر من السيارة من الجنب في حالة أن أعلى نقطة للمحور تتجه ناحية خلف السيارة, فإن زاوية الكاستر تعتبر موجبة (+), وفي حالة أنها تتجه ناحية المقدمة فإن الزاوية الكاستر تكون سالبة (-).



وتكون زاوية الكاستر هي أول زاوية في ترتيب ضبط الزوايا عند القيام بضبط زوايا العجل. زاوية الكاستر لكل عجلة على نفس المحور يجب أن تكون متساوية, في حالة عدم تساوي زاويتي الكاستر على نفس المحور يؤدي ذلك إلى انحراف السيارة إلى للجانب الذي به زاوية كاستر أقل.

الغرض من وجود زاوية الكاستر:
ويؤدي وجود زاوية كاستر موجبة بالعجلة على العمل على إرجاع العجلة ذاتيا إلى مسار الخط المستقيم عند ترك السائق عجلة القيادة بعد التحويد. وهذا يعني أن السائق لا يحتاج إلى المحافظة على توجيه السيارة عند السير في خط مستقيم. 
وتؤثر زاوية الكاستر على التحكم في الاتجاه لنظام التوجيه ولكن لا تؤثر على تآكل الإطارات. وتتأثر زاوية الكاستر بارتفاع السيارة, ولهذا فإنه من المهم المحافظة على ارتفاع الجسم المصمم عليه, فتحميل السيارة أكثر من اللازم أو وجود نابض خلفي ضعيف سوف يؤثر على زاوية الكاستر. 

معظم السيارات لها زاوية كاستر موجبة. ولكن لماذا كانت معظم السيارات ما قبل 1975 لها زويا كاستر سالبة؟ 
هناك سببين لذلك: الزاوية السالبة تسهل عملية التوجيه (الاحتياج إلى قوة أقل في توجيه السيارة). والسبب الأخر أن السيارات في هذا الوقت لم تكن مجهزة بإطارات راديل (قطرية), فالإطارات الغير قطرية عندها خاصية الانبعاج عند السرعات العالية بحيث أن منطقة التلامس تتحرك للخلف بالنسبة لمركز العجلة, مؤدية إلى تلاقي محور زاوية الكاستر أمام منطقة التلامس, وبذلك تصبح زاوية الكاستر موجبة مع زيادة السرعة. عند تركيب إطارات قطرية (التي ليس لها هذه الخاصية) في تلك السيارات فإن تلك السيارات سوف تعاني من مشاكل زوايا الكاستر السالبة. 
الشائع أن زاوية الكاستر (ميل- المحور الرئيسي Kingpin أو الخط الوهمي المار بين مركز الوصلة الكروية العليا إلى مركز الوصلة الكروية السفلى- عن الرأسي) تكون في حدود 2 درجة. وقد تصل في بعض السيارات إلى 10 درجات لتحسين عمل زاوية الكامبر في رجوع العجلة بعد التحويد, ولكن تحتاج السيارة لتوجيه مؤزّر power steering للتغلب على صعوبة التوجيه مع زيادة زاوية الكاستر. 

تأثير اختلاف زاوية الكاستر عن القيمة المطلوبة:

المشكلة
التأثير

زاوية كاستر موجبة أكثر من اللازم 
- صعوبة في التوجيه 
- أحساس أكثر بمطبات الطريق
- اهتزاز العجلة 

زاوية كاستر سالبة أكثر من اللازم 
- توهان السيارة (السيارة يصعب التحكم فيها)
- التأرجح من الشمال لليمين 
- عدم الاتزان في السرعات العالية

عدم تساوي زاوية الكاستر للعجلتين
- يحدث انحراف ناحية العجلة التي بها زاوية كاستر: الأكثر قيمة سالبة/ الأقل قيمة موجبة 


· في معظم سيارات الجر الأمامي زاوية الكاستر مثل زاوية الكامبر ليس لها ضبط.

زاوية الكاستر بالنسبة لمحور الدفع: 
- تكون زاوية الكاستر موجبه لسيارات الدفع الخلفي 
- وتكون سالبة لسيارات الجر الأمامي 
هذا الضبط لزاوية الكاستر يؤدي إلى تولد عزم ذاتي لتعديل مسار العجلة للأمام. هذا العزم الناتج يزداد مع السرعة ومع زيادة جهد الجر. 






تركيبة فورلوف Vorlauf geometry 

في هذا التصميم تم زيادة زاوية الكاستر دون زيادة أثر زاوية الكاستر (المسافة التقاء المحور الرئيسي عن المحور الرأسي للعجلة) عن طريق تأخير المحور الرئيسي عن مركز العجلة. وهذا يعطي توجيه متزن للأمام عند السرعات العالية, وأداء أفضل في التحويد. زيادة الأثر سوف يؤثر على التوجيه في حالة عدم استواء الطريق بشكل ملحوظ. 





2- زاوية الكامبرCamber angle :
زاوية الكامبر (زاوية ميل العجلة بالنسبة للمستوى الرأسي عند النظر إليها من الأمام) وهي زاوية مقاسه بالدرجات, وعند وجود زاوية كامبر تظهر العجلة مائلة على سطح الطريق (غير عمودية).
في حالة أن النقطة العليا في الإطار تكون مائل عن الرأسي لناحية خارج السيارة تكون زاوية الكامبر موجبة, في حالة أنها مائلة ناحية داخل السيارة فتكون زاوية الكامبر سالبة.




- في حالة أن زاوية الكامبر غير مضبوطة, فسوف يكون هناك تآكل في جانب من جوانب الإطار. في حالة أن زاوية الكامبر سالبة فسيكون هناك تأكل من الجانب الداخلي للإطار. وفي حالة أن زاوية الكامبر موجبة فسيكون هناك تآكل من الجانب الخارجي.




(شكل تآكل الإطار من الداخل أو من الخارج)






- في حالة أن هناك اختلاف في زاوية الكامبر من جانب إلى أخر سيكون هناك مشكلة انحراف السيارة للجهة التي بها زاوية الكامبر الأكثر إيجابيا.وهي زاوية صغيرة تصل إلى 2 درجة. وتضبط زاوية الكامبر لتكون متساوية للعجلات على نفس المحور.

الغرض من وجود زاوية الكامبر:
-عند عمل زاوية كامبر للإطار, فإن الزاوية تعمل على انبعاج العجلة, هذا الانبعاج يقوم بامتصاص الحركة البسيطة نتيجة عدم استواء الأرض وعدم نقلها إلى وصلات التوجيه.




















- وتعمل زاوية الكامبر لتعويض ميل الطريق (ارتفاع الطريق من المنتصف وانخفاضه من الجوانب لتصريف المياه, بحيث تصبح العجلة عمودية على الطريق المحدب.


- وكذلك لتعويض وزن السيارة والركاب على المحور.







تحليل ردود فعل الوزن على العجلة مع وجود زاوية الكامبر 

- في حالة أن زاوية الكامبر تساوي صفر فإن رد فعل الحمل من الأرض F’ سوف يمر بطرف محور العجلة مما قد يؤدي إلى ثنية. ميل العجلة أدي إلى أن قوة رد الفعل F العمودية سوف تمر بالجزء ذو القطر الأكبر من محور العجلة
- القوة F يمكن تحليها إلى مركبتين F1 في الاتجاه العمودي على محور العجلة, و F2 الموازية لمحور العجلة. القوة F1 تكون ذات قيمة أُقل والقوة F2 تمنع العجلة من الاندفاع للخارج, وتمنع انزلاقها من على العمود. 


لسنوات عديدة كان السائد هو ضبط زاوية الكامبر من الصفر إلى القليل من الزاوية الموجبة لتعوض تحميل السيارة, ولكن الضبط الحالي هو جعل العجلة لها زاوية كامبر سالبة قليلة لزيادة اتزان السيارة (زيادة تلاصق السيارة عند التحويد) وتحسين التعامل معها. ففي حالة أن زاوية الكامبر صفر فإنه في حالة عملية التحويد فإن العجلة ترتفع عن الأرض من الداخل وتقل بذلك مساحة التلامس, أما في حالة وجود زاوية كامبر سالبة, فإن ذلك سوف يقلل من حدوث هذه الظاهرة. 
وغالبا ما تستخدم زاوية الكامبر الموجبة هذه الأيام في سيارات خارج الطريق حيث تقلل زاوية الكامبر الموجبة جهد التوجيه. 

في السيارة القديمة ذات تعليق المقصات double wishbone suspension كان يمكن أجراء ضبط زاوية الكامبر ولكن السيارات الحالية ذات تعليق ماكفرسون McPherson strut suspensions فإن الزاوية تكون غير قابلة للضبط.


تأثير اختلاف زاوية الكامبر عن القيمة المطلوبة:

المشكلة
التأثير

زاوية كامبر موجبة أكثر من اللازم 
- تآكل مبكر في الإطار من الخارج
- تآكل شديد في أجزاء التعليق

زاوية كامبر سالبة أكثر من اللازم 
- تآكل مبكر في الإطار من الداخل
- تآكل شديد في أجزاء التعليق

عدم تساوي زاوية الكامبر للعجلتين
- يحدث انحراف ناحية العجلة التي بها زاوية كامبر: الأكثر قيمة موجبة 






3- زاوية لم المقدمة (تو إن) Toe in :
زاوية تو إن (هي مقدار ميل العجلة للداخل عند النظر إلى العجلات من الأمام). قياس لم المقدمة تقاس بالفرق بين المسافة مقدمة الإطارات وخلفية الإطارات. وتقاس بجزء من البوصة بالنظام الإنجليزي أو بالمم بالنظام المتري. وفي الغالب تضبط قريبة من الصفر, إي أن العجلات تكون متوازية. ولم المقدمة تعني أن المسافة بين مقدمة الإطارات تكون أقل من المسافة بين خلفية الإطارات. وزاوية فتح المقدمة تكون بالعكس.


لم المقدمة = البعد بين مقدمة العجل – البعد من مؤخرة العجل 
= (أ) – (ب) 

- في حالة عدم ضبط زاوية لم المقدمة يكون هناك تآكل في الإطارين معاً. هذا الشكل من التآكل يكون كأسنان المنشار.








- في حالة أن الطرف الحاد من الإطار يتجه إلى منتصف السيارة فإن ذلك يدل على أن هناك زاوية كبيرة للم المقدمة. وفي حالة أن الطرف الحاد للإطار يتجه إلى خارج السيارة فيدل ذلك على أن هناك زاوية كبيرة لفتح المقدمة. 



شكل اتجاه الطرف الحاد من الإطار




* يعني بكلمة تو إن هو جعل الإصبع الكبير للقدم toe متجه للداخل in عند الوقوف 

* يعني بكلمة تو أوت هو جعل الإصبع الكبير للقدم toe متجه للخارج out عند الوقوف


تو أوت Toe out


الغرض من وجود زاوية لم المقدمة:

- تقوم زاوية لم المقدمة بإلغاء تأثير وجود زاوية الكامبر, حيث أن العجل الذي به زاوية كامبر موجبة يتحرك كجزء من مخروط كما هو موضح بالشكل. عند تحريك المخروط للإمام فأن العجلة لن تتحرك في خط مستقيم وإنما سوف تسير في دائرة, أي أن العجلة تحاول الاتجاه للخارج. ولهذا يتم ضبط التو إن للداخل عندما تكون السيارة ساكنة, أي أن اتجاه العجلة يكون للداخل ويعادل حركتها في المخروط للخارج, أي أن عند الحركة للأمام تصبح العجلة في وضع الاتجاه للأمام. 







- مع زيادة السرعة تحاول العجلات الانفتاح للخارج ولذلك تضبط للداخل لتعديل تأثير الفتح, مع زيادة السرعة تصبح العجلة موجه للأمام.

زاوية لم المقدمة تكون هي أخر زاوية يتم ضبطها في عملية ضبط زوايا العجل. زاوية لم المقدمة وفتحها يمكن ضبطها في معظم السيارات للعجلات الأمامية. وفي بعض السيارات يمكن أيضاً ضبط لم المقدمة وفتحها للعجلات الخلفية. 

4- زاوية ميل المحور الرئيسي King Pin Inclination KPI (أو ميل محور التوجيه Steering/ Swivel Axis Inclination SAI ):

يقاس ميل محور التوجيه بالدرجات. وهذا الميل للمحور عن الرأسي عندما ينظر إلى العجلة من الأمام. ويكون في حدود من 6-7 درجات. 

- ويطلق على الزاوية في الشاحنات والسيارات القديمة زاوية ميل المحور الرئيسي (التي تستخدم محور رئيسي بدل الوصلات الكروية) 
- ميل المحور يؤدي إلى تقليل مسافة عدم التلاقي ( المسافة بين خط ميل المحور الرأسي/ محور العجلة مع محور التوجيه) والتي يطلق عليها نصف قطر الاحتكاك.






الأشكال المختلفة لزاوية ميل المحور الرئيسي/ محور التوجيه




- هذا الميل يعطي أيضاً مقدار ضئيل من استعدال العجلة. عند تحويد العجلة حول المحور الرئيسي فإن مقدمة السيارة ترتفع قليلاً, وبذلك يساعد وزن السيارة على إعادة العجلة إلى التوجه للأمام 






تأثير اختلاف زاوية ميل محور التوجيه عن القيمة المطلوبة:

المشكلة
التأثير

قيمة الزاوية غير صحيحة 
- عدم استقرار
- ضعف في رجوع العجل بعد التحويد
- انحراف في ناحية العجلة ذات الزاوية الأقل
- صعوبة في التوجيه




5- الزاوية الشاملة (المتضمنة) Included angle:

الزاوية الشاملة هي الزاوية بين محور العجلة ومحور التوجيه, وهي لا تقاس مباشرة وإنما تساوي إضافة زاوية الكامبر + زاوية ميل محور التوجيه. في حالة أن زاوية الكامبر سالبة, إذا الزاوية الشاملة تكون أقل من زاوية ميل المحور, وفي حالة أن زاوية الكامبر موجبة تكون الزاوية الشاملة أكبر. يجب أن تكون الزاوية الشاملة متساوية في العجلتين على نفس المحور





نصف قطر الاحتكاك (مسافة عدم تلاقي المحورين Scrub radius (the offset:

نصف قطر الاحتكاك هو المسافة بين نقطة تلاقي محور التوجيه بالأرض ونقطة تلاقي محور العجلة بالأرض. 

نصف قطر الاحتكاك يجب أن يكون متساوي للعجلتين على نفس المحور, في حالة عدم تحقق ذلك فسوف يكون هناك جذب شديد لعجلة القيادة عند كل السرعات. نصف قطر الاحتكاك يتأثر بالزاوية الشاملة ويؤثر عليه أيضا اختلاف العجلات والإطارات أو اختلاف نفخ الإطارات الذي سوف يجعل هناك اختلاف في نصف قطر الاحتكاك لكل عجلة على نفس المحور. 

ويكون نصف قطر الاحتكاك موجب عندما يكون أثر الإطار خارج محور التوجيه, ويكون سالب عندما يكون أثر الإطار داخل محور التوجيه (سيارات الجر الأمامي دائماً لها نصف قطر احتكاك سالب).




في حالة الفرملة وتكون هناك واحدة من العجلات الأمامية لا تفرمل (كما في حالة وجود تسرب لسائل الفرامل في أحدى دائرتي الفرامل المزدوجة القطرية) ويؤدي ذلك إلى انحراف السيارة. في حالة أن قطر الاحتكاك سالب للعجلات الأمامية يقل انحراف السيارة. ولذلك تركب الفرامل المزدوجة القطرية (شكل ×) على سيارات الجر الأمامي ذات نصف قطر الاحتكاك السالب. وتركب الفرامل المزدوجة الأمامي- خلفي (شكل II) على سيارات الدفع الخلفي ذات نصف قطر الاحتكاك الموجب.








نصف قطر الاحتكاك يصمم في المصنع ولا يتم ضبطه. في حالة أن سيارتك تنحرف أن هناك جذب لعجلة القيادة, مع أن ضبط الزوايا سليم, أبحث عن الأسباب الأخرى المؤثرة على نصف قطر الاحتكاك.




مشاكل أخرى تخص ضبط العجل:

1- تأخر العجلة (اختلاف تساوي مقدمة العجلة) wheel set back:



تأخر العجلة يقصد به رجوع أحدى العجلات الأمامية للخلف. وجود تلك المشكلة ومع استخدام أجهزة ضبط زويا العجل التي تعمل على المحور الأمامي فقط, يؤدي إلى عدم دقة زاوية التو إن. للعمل مع هذه الأجهزة يجب التأكد من مقدار تأخر العجلة (6-7 ملي مسموح بها لبعض المصنعين). أكثر من ذلك احتمال وجود وصلة معوجة. أو يفضل استخدام أجهزة تعمل على ضبط الأربع عجلات. 




2- انحراف العجلة للجنب (انحراف المحور الخلفي للجنب) axle set side:



تحدث نتيجة عدم تطابق أثر العجل الأمامي مع العجل الخلفي, نتيجة اعوجاج الشاسية أو تركيب خطئ للمحور الخلفي.




3- زاوية الدفع thrust angle:



هي الزاوية المكونة من اتجاه دفع العجل الخلفي بالنسبة للمحور الطولي للسيارة. في حالة أن هذه الزاوية ليست صفر فسيكون هناك عدم استقامة لعجلة القيادة. الحل الأمثل هو ضبط تو إن العجل الخلفي أولاً (للسيارة التي تسمح بالضبط الخلفي) ثم القيام بضبط تو إن العجل الأمامي. في حالة عدم القدرة على القيام بالضبط الخلفي للعجل, يضبط تو إن العجل الأمامي مع الأخذ في الاعتبار تلك المشكلة, للسماح بستقامة عجلة القيادة. 




4- استقامة عجلة القيادة steering center:



عجلة القيادة يجب أن تكون مستقيمة عند حركة السيارة في طريق مستقيم ومستوي. عدم تركيب العجلة في مكانها الصحيح, غالباً ما تكون هي السبب الرئيسي وراء ذلك وتظهر بعد عملية ضبط الزوايا. في حالة فرض أن عجلة القيادة لم يتغير وضعها, فإن عدم الاستقامة تكون نتيجة مشكلة في زاويا التو إن للعجل الأمامي والخلفي. عند ضبط استقامة عجلة القيادة يجب ضبط التو إن الخلفي أولاً لجعل محور الدفع متطابق مع المحور الطولي للسيارة قدر الإمكان. ثم يتم تثبيت وضع عجلة القيادة في وضع الاستقامة, أثناء ضبط زاوية لم المقدمة الأمامية. قبل تثبيت عجلة القيادة يجب إدارة المحرك ولف عجلة القيادة لليمين واليسار عدة مرات, للتخلص من أي تحميل لصمام مؤازرة التوجيه. وبعد الضبط يجب إدارة المحرك للتأكد من عدم تحميل الصمام.



بعض الطرق تصمم بها ميل لتصريف مياه الأمطار, وهذه تؤدي إلى عدم استقامة عجلة القيادة عند السير عليها في خط مستقيم (السير في الجانب الأيمن من الطريق) يكون هناك ظهور لعدم استقامة العجلة عند السير للأمام, وانحرافها ناحية اليسار.
يمكن تعديل ذلك, حسب ما يسمح به ضبط زوايا العجل من فرق زوايا من جانب لأخر, كالتالي:

- يمكن ضبط زاوية الكاستر الشمال بأن تكون أكثر سلبياً (0.5 درجة).
- يمكن ضبط زاوية الكامبر الشمال بأن تكون أكثر ايجابية من العجل اليمنى. 




5- ارتفاع السيارة riding height: 



ارتفاع السيارة يقاس في الغالب بالبوصة أو المليمتر, من المقص للأرض. ويسمح بأن يكون هناك اختلاف في حدود البوصة (25.4 مم) من جانب لأخر ومن الأمام للخلف. هذا الارتفاع لا يمكن ضبطه وتستثنى السيارات التي بها عمود لي torsion bar. الحل الوحيد لتعديل ذلك هو تغيير النابض (يجب تغيير النوابض على نفس المحور بالكامل). التغيير في ارتفاع السيارة سوف يؤثر في زاوية الكامبر وزاوية التو إن, ولهذا عند تغيير النابض أو إعادة ضبط عمود اللي يجب التأكد من الزوايا للمحافظة على تآكل الإطارات. الشيء الوحيد الذي يدل على أن النابض ضعيف هو نقص في الارتفاع, في حالة أن الارتفاع سليم إذا فالنابض سليم. 

منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووولللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل:73:


----------



## م.تاجو (5 نوفمبر 2009)

بليييييييييييييييييييس ساعدوتي في مشروعي تصميم جهاز ضبط زاوية الكامبر


----------



## م.تاجو (23 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن ان تساعدوني في رسم زوايا العجل وتصاميم الاجهزه وكان الله الموفق


----------



## احمد الدماطي (1 يناير 2010)

انا عايز اجيب جهاز ضبط الزوايا باليزر ممكن اعرف كل شئ عن الجهاز ارجو ا المساعده


----------



## م.تاجو (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم انا طالب بكلية هندسة الميكانيكا اتخصص سيارات وانا في حاجه للمساعده أحتاج لبحث عن زوايا العجل مع الرسم واتزان السياره وتأثير زوايا العجل لو سمحت يا م.محمود جمال


----------



## المهندس الظفيري (13 يناير 2010)

كلاااااام كبيــــــــــــر يا باشدكتور <<<<< تجي هذي والا ماتجي باشدكتور
على العموم اذا جت والا ماجت انت باشة الباشوات ... لاني ابحث عن هذي المعلومات منذ زمن
تسلم اناملك .... يادكتور


----------



## mjbcisy (21 يناير 2010)

ماشاء الله تبار الله لاقوة الا بالله 
مشكور اخي ع الموضوع الرائع . كل شي هو علم بحد ذاته لايستهان به وله اسباب لاختراعه حتى زوايا العجلات ماكنت اتوقع انها فيها كل هالتفاصيل


----------



## ميادة (1 مارس 2010)

والله الموضوع دة كان مهم قوي في السنه النهائيه ودرسنا فيه مادة كامله اسمها ديناميكا المركبات بس كان صعب قوي


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (3 مارس 2010)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود00000


----------



## abdol1010 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

جزام الله كل الحير نرجو التوضيح بالصورة


----------



## saad309 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## سامي الابراهيمي (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*جميل*

معلومات جميلة شكرا:10:


----------



## اابن الحرمين (14 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم !!


----------



## safwat azez (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جزام الله كل الحير


----------

